# Reactors which one



## john arnold (4 Oct 2018)

hello

I know you can make your own but which reactor the aquamedic 1000 or sera 1000 or sera 500, i have a oase 350 filter flow rate around 1000l/h on 140l tank and fluval 306 on 240l tank, the sera looks better to fit due to the inlet outlet angle of pipe?


----------



## Oldguy (4 Oct 2018)

Not familiar with the brands that you name. I have found that paddle wheel reactors require a high water flow rate especially if you need to push the CO2 through them. Go with the best flow you can, ie the set up with the fewer bends and gentler curves that you can manage. I have also found it useful to be able to invert the reactor to get rid of gas/air from the canister filter which occurs from time to time, especially after filter maintenance. Sorry I cannot be specific about brands.


----------



## Zeus. (4 Oct 2018)

APS EF2 for price


----------



## Andrew Butler (4 Oct 2018)

After going down this road myself I opted to just settle for an inline atomiser.
Any reactor will put back pressure on your filter due to the extra volume of water it has to push through which will cause damage over a period of time.
The Aqua Medic I'm told is a bit noisy and doesn't work that well.
The Sera ones have openings inside much smaller that of the hose they are meant to fit.
@Zeus. method is a bit different so if you want to go down the road of 'complicated' plumbing then I think it's good but you need to be aware the APS filters also have smaller openings so restrict things further that's why the extra work is involved.


----------



## Edvet (4 Oct 2018)

I would run a reactor on a separate pump ( and use a spraybar).


----------



## Daveslaney (6 Oct 2018)

Edvet said:


> I would run a reactor on a separate pump ( and use a spraybar).


This is what I'm thinking of doing too. Not tried the aqua medic one but tryed the sera one dissolves co2 well but very restrictive on filter flow.
The best I have found so far is a inline atomizer ran through a APS filter booster filled with bac balls or simular. Dissolves co2 near 100% but still restricts filter flow slightly. This set up on a separate line with dedicated pump would be ideal IMHO.


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Oct 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> APS filter booster


I think if you look one of the openings narrows to 12mm which is why I got rid of them.


----------



## Daveslaney (6 Oct 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> I think if you look one of the openings narrows to 12mm which is why I got rid of them.


If you run it on a dedicated pump just for co2 and possible external heater if you use one.The flow restriction wouldn't really matter?
It is only when you use them after your external filter the flow restriction comes into play.
It means running a separate pump just for co2 and poss heater, but it is the only way to get around the restriction caused i can see by using a reactor as all will have some flow restriction of various degrees.
Or use  a vastly over rated filter for your tank size that can take the hit on the flow.


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Oct 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> Or use a vastly over rated filter for your tank size that can take the hit on the flow


I done this and it damaged the pump in my filter - apparently 'everyone knows this' according to Hagen.


----------



## Daveslaney (6 Oct 2018)

Well it's a new one on me and everyone that uses a reactor of anysort I would imagine.


----------



## Zeus. (6 Oct 2018)

Edvet said:


> I would run a reactor on a separate pump



I wouldn't be keen if planning high light with lots of stem plants as the detritus load would mean it needs cleaning more often, where as post filter the water is relatively detritus free. But a separate pump post filter if plumbed correctly would work well also



Andrew Butler said:


> I think if you look one of the openings narrows to 12mm which is why I got rid of them.









12mm both the APS EF and EF2


----------



## Daveslaney (6 Oct 2018)

I was thinking of getting a variable flow pump so I could adjust the flow as required and running it on  skimmer style inlet with  foam cover on the bottom inlet. Running my Filter booster co2 reactor and heater off that line and get rid of the ehiem skimmer I have in the tank at the min.
Then my Filter could work full flow again.


----------

